# Boating Laws/Rules/Restrictions



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been looking at USGS, Inforum, and ND G&F and have not been able to identify a place that has restricted the use of boats on the red river. Can anyone help me out with this? 
Have the motor all tuned up boat checked over and have been waiting to heart someone say they have been on the river with a boat.

Vern


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

It is open in the Wahpeton area but not in the rest of the Red River yet.

You need to contact the local county sheriffs dept to get the most recent situational reports on what sections are open and what landings are open.


----------

